# Famowood Glaze Coat not curing and remains sticky



## MsGeorge (Jul 3, 2012)

If you have a problem with your Famowood Glaze Coat remaining sticky after applying and curing for 48 hrs, pour peroxide over the entire surface and let dry for 30 minutes. I used this product on mosaic trivets that I made and had to pour more than the recommended thickness of 1/16". When it remained sticky, I called the company and they recommended using a lint free cloth and acetone then pouring a very thin coat on top of the sticky surface. This did not work. I tried the peroxide and it worked great!!! And alot less expensive!!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I have no idea what your talking about. 

Is this paint related?


----------



## PENNYFLOOR1 (Apr 23, 2018)

so I just did a penny floor and used the glaze coat first batch worked great cured fine 2nd batch tacky in spots after 5 days will the peroxide help this? or can I put just a real thin coat over it and pray
Im in a total panic over this


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

@PENNYFLOOR1, you may want to post this as a separate thread since the original one is 6 years old and the OP likely doesn't frequent the DIYChatroom anymore.


----------

